# Plant supplier?



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Does anyone use aquariumplants.com? If no, where does everyone get their plant from?


----------



## andyg (Feb 7, 2014)

I have used planted aquarium central Welcome to Planted Aquariums Central - [Live Aquarium Plants] several times. Beautiful plants, reasonable prices, great job packing/shipping. NO snails 

I would not hesitate to use them again or recommend them.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have used that site also. Plants are very healthy and arrive in great condition. They will usually throw in a few freebies also.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

lonedove55 said:


> I have used that site also. Plants are very healthy and arrive in great condition. They will usually throw in a few freebies also.


Which site,
Thanks


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I've used the same site as andyg a number of times - great experience

Planted Aquariums Central - Live Aquarium Plants, Aquarium Driftwood, Buy Live Aquarium Plants


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have used aquariumplants.com numerous times and not just for plants...CO2 tanks, regulators, accessories, etc.. Plants have always arrived in very good condition.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

You could try AquaBid.com - Sell or buy aquarium equipment and fish in an auction format. I ordered some anubias from a guy on there once, 12 for $36..they were huge! I've also ordered from a seller who goes by mikeswetpets (on Ebay also) has very nice plants at reasonable prices.


----------



## insight2663 (Feb 6, 2021)

I have had really good success with BucePlant.com - Aquascaping and Aquarium Plants Super Store. plants and shrimp.


----------

